# New Guy



## 4Phoenix4 (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi I'm new to the site and new to modelling really. I'm trying to get really into it and have started a blog on my progress. I've not got anything finished yet but I'm working on a model at present. Hope to have lots of fun and make a few contributions and am keen for any advice.

Oh by the way if anyone is interested in my blog which is a little bare at present as my model isn't made yet but there are some preliminaries the url is: http://the-terrible-beauty.blogspot.com/


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Welcome, and hello!

I'm sure you will find plenty of input, insight, experience, and critical commentary here. So go glue some parts together and show us something!


----------



## 4Phoenix4 (Jul 1, 2008)

Well I've added a new section to my blog on how far I've got today. Most of my tank complete, hope to have it finished tomorrow or the next day. Hit some bumps. What is the best glue for models? Superglue is really difficult to work with, with my 1:72 model tank.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Welcome to Hobbytalk 4Phoenix4.:wave: I hope you enjoy it here mate. 
I'd suggest picking up some Humbrol polystyrene cement. Get the one with the needle applicator so you have some precision in placing the glue exactly where you want it. Good luck with your kit and may it be the first of many!!

Chris.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

I do major assemblies before paint with Tenax 7-R. Final assemblies with thick CA glue applied with a toothpick. The thin CA just makes a mess, so I don't mess with it.


----------



## 4Phoenix4 (Jul 1, 2008)

thanks very much for the advice. I'll get onto buying myself some of the humbrol as soon as possible.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Besides the paint, get yourself the basics as far as tools. XActo knife with an assortment of blades. Get plenty of #11 blades as it will be your most used and needed. Sanding sticks of varying grades are handy. I started using some my wife picked up from the the local beauty shop that does fingernails. They're foam board with sandpaper (of varying grades) on both sides. Work great in sanding plastic, resin and similar materials. Some good brushes for detail painting. And if you can swing it, get a Dremel tool and bits. This ought to be a good start. I'm sure others will jump in to help. Good luck and welcome aboard. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

